# Weber Q series?



## Jessica_Morris (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone have a Weber Q series grill? Me and DH are moving and are going to need a grill and have thought about buying that one. Hoping it's a good grill would appreciate likes and dislikes about it if you have one.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 9, 2011)

I just looked it up and realized it is a gaser (abomination)! That is a huge dislike for me.

Craig


----------



## BigAL (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with Craig.  Wood or lump is the way to go, imho.  Wife wanted to have a gas grill(small) up by the house(mine are out here in the shop by my office, we live on a farm) and there is a big difference in taste.  It's faster and easier for her when she grills, but that is it.  

Just what we have learned.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 9, 2011)

it has been shown that the flavor of grilled food, if done properly, is the same, be it cooked over gas, or charcoal.  But there are qualifiers.  Does the charcoal have chips of wood in them, to produce smoke?  If so, that smoke will alter the flavor of the food.  Is the grill operated with the cover on?  Is the food cooked by direct, or indirect heat?  Are wood chips added to the heat source?

The reason I prefer charcoal or wood to gas is that I find the appliance more versatile.  I can tailor my fire to the recipe I'm making.  Also, that old saw about gas being quicker, I disagree completely with that.  I light the charcoal before I start prepping the food, not after the food is prepped.  By the time the food is ready to start cooking, the charcoal is fully lit and sizzling hot.

The other problem I have with gas is that even with the lid closed, I have experienced wicked flair ups and seriously ruined good food.  Gas is not as controllable as is charcoal or wood, at least not for me.  I understand that there are those that make wonderful food on a gas grill.

Personally, I kind of think that the big gas grill is more of a status symbol, and of course, there are no ashes to take care of (my ashes go into the garden soil to add carbon and help neutralize the acidity found in my soil).  My little Webber 22 inch charcoal grill looks very humble compared to an $800 gas grill, with it's shiny stainless steel exterior and gargantuan footprint, multiple burners, etc.  But I can guarantee that the food that comes from my little kettle barbecue will taste as good, or better than the food coming from the gas grill, even if it costs the owner $3000!

And again, I understand that not everyone has a yard to put a charcoal grill on.  And the little, portable gas grills can be great for picnicking at the park, or the campsite.  My Webber is certainly not as portable.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> ...Also, that old saw about gas being quicker, I disagree completely with that.  I light the charcoal before I start prepping the food, not after the food is prepped.  By the time the food is ready to start cooking, the charcoal is fully lit and sizzling hot....
> 
> 
> Personally, I kind of think that the big gas grill is more of a status symbol, and of course, there are no ashes to take care of (my ashes go into the garden soil to add carbon and help neutralize the acidity found in my soil).  My little Webber 22 inch charcoal grill looks very humble compared to an $800 gas grill, with it's shiny stainless steel exterior and gargantuan footprint, multiple burners, etc.  But I can guarantee that the food that comes from my little kettle barbecue will taste as good, or better than the food coming from the gas grill, even if it costs the owner $3000!
> ...




I have to take exception to a couple of your statements.

First, a gas grill *is* faster.  There fact that you accommodate the slower ignition process for the charcoal grill by lighting it ahead of time doesn't make it faster.

The majority of backyard grillers don't buy a gas grill for status, they buy it for convenience.  It takes a minute to get a gas grill burning at full speed.  there are no ashes to clean up and dispose of.  It's easy for more people to use even if you are not very experienced.

While gas grills can cost really big money, they don't have to.  You can get a serviceable gas grill for $200-$300.

Of course the food that comes off your Weber is great.  As with any cooking utensil, the quality of the food that comes off a grill of any kind is because of the skill of the operator, not the cost of the grill or the fuel used.

...and, you can get a mini Weber charcoal grill that's great to take along with you when you leave the backyard.

BTW, I own both a 22" Weber and a reasonably priced gas grill.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2011)

Jessica_Morris said:


> Does anyone have a Weber Q series grill? Me and DH are moving and are going to need a grill and have thought about buying that one. Hoping it's a good grill would appreciate likes and dislikes about it if you have one.



My neighbor, a single mom, had a Weber Q on her deck for years.  She only grilled the basics for herself and her son and occasional guests.  She was quite happy with it.  She even got the kit to hook it up to a regular propane bottle in place of the little gas canister.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I have to take exception to a couple of your statements.
> 
> First, a gas grill *is* faster. There fact that you accommodate the slower ignition process for the charcoal grill by lighting it ahead of time doesn't make it faster.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed.  

And I'll add that I do not see how a charcoal grill's heat is easier to control either. I can go from low and slow, to indirect, back to direct with the turn of a couple knobs... instantly.

That said, I do prefer some foods cooked over charcoal rather than gas. And some foods I don't really notice a difference.
And I much prefer the gassers of old using lava rocks or briquettes. They seemed to flare up less.
However, I would put my ribs cooked on my Ducane up against anyone's cooked using charcoal or wood on a grill. Smokers are a different story. And I imagine you can't exactly replicate a true smoker using a charcoal grill either, not without modifying it. Like Andy said, a lot of using any grill falls on the operator.

To say that gas grills are an abomination though... that's like saying that an electric stove is an abomination. You just don't know how to use one is all. 

And on the same note 
Anyone who is standing in front of their Weber Kettle or BGE and calling yourself a purist... build your fire in the dirt surrounded by rocks, then come talk to me.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, back to topic, is the Weber Q the one with removeable plates, or you can flip them over or something? Use it liek a grill or griddle? They look handy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 9, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I have to take exception to a couple of your statements.
> 
> First, a gas grill *is* faster.  There fact that you accommodate the slower ignition process for the charcoal grill by lighting it ahead of time doesn't make it faster.
> 
> ...



Andy;  I hope I wasn't stepping on any toes.  And as I stated in the very beginning of my post, equally good food comes from both.  My point was simply, that if you plan properly, charcoal or wood doesn't have to impact total meal preperation time.

As for the status symbol thing, I was looking at the gas grill from my perspective.  A fancy gas grill can be used as a status symbol.  And yes, I'm talking about the extreme here, you know, the beautiful back yard patio, with the wet bay, integrated gas cooking station, etc.  And even there, it depends on the individual.  Some people purchace a Porsche because they love the excitement of driving or owning the car.  Some people buy a Porsche so they can say, look at me.  I own a Porsche.  I'm sure it's the same way with an expensive gas grill.

My freind, there are all kinds of people out there, motivated by a great many different emotions.  I would expect a gas grill in your yard to be functional, and well used, for the love of the food, and the cooking of the food.  And I agree that there are gas grills that are very reasonably priced.  I am not arguing with anybody.  I'm simply stating some different ideas.

And just one more item;  You are a better cook than me on a gas grill.  I burn everything on a gas grill.  But then, maybe it's because I've cooked only only on the very low-end gas grills.  

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> ...And just one more item;  You are a better cook than me on a gas grill.  I burn everything on a gas grill...




I'm sure if you set your mind to it, you'd be just as good a cook on a gas grill as you are on the charcoal.  

I'm working my way up to average on the Weber.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 9, 2011)

I thought the Q grill also came in the charcoal version.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 9, 2011)

We have a large Kenmore 5 burner gasser but rarely use it now.  It's convenient, but it's that occasional through cleaning that I don't like.....and that grease tray.
But I do like the gasser when doing late night last minute type grilling.  It's quick.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 9, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> it has been shown that the flavor of grilled food, if done properly, is the same, be it cooked over gas, or charcoal. But there are qualifiers. Does the charcoal have chips of wood in them, to produce smoke? If so, that smoke will alter the flavor of the food. Is the grill operated with the cover on? Is the food cooked by direct, or indirect heat? Are wood chips added to the heat source?


 
I seriously disagree! Flavor is as much a result of the fuel used as any choice of spice/flavoring, qualifiers or not. I could care less if a gaser can heat up faster than getting to "hot coal" state with charcoal. Sacrificing taste for speed don't cut it, IMO. Who has shown and how did they show that taste is the same? Even a caveman steak has better flavor than one cooked on a gaser, IMO.

Craig


----------



## roadfix (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess that could depend on the type of cook you're doing.  In many instances I don't think it makes any difference what the source of heat is.


----------



## BigAL (Jun 9, 2011)

Smoke/charcoal is another flavor and some like it.....and some don't(but they don't count.)  

OP, what ever you buy try to get something that is versitile.  No "unitaskers"!        You won't know if you made the right choice for a while.  Good luck on your search.(is that a hint to keep look'n?)


----------

